# What are the best chain saw chaps?



## ft. churchill (Mar 29, 2012)

I want to buy some chainsaw safety chaps and I'm wondering what the other members prefer. Both in fit & comfort and in safety. Kinda leaning toward the Labonville full wrap chaps.


----------



## stihlavarna (Mar 29, 2012)

I use the Labonville ones and like em, there really durable.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 29, 2012)

I've never worn a pair of chaps


----------



## Rounder (Mar 29, 2012)

Labonville Inserts.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 29, 2012)

ft. churchill said:


> I want to buy some chainsaw safety chaps and I'm wondering what the other members prefer. Both in fit & comfort and in safety. Kinda leaning toward the Labonville full wrap chaps.



Labonville is a good choice.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Mar 29, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> I've never worn a pair of chaps



It's a good idea to have a pair on if youre doing any cutting. Just saying. 

You won't hear me preach about it like some others but I have seen a few nasty injuries that could have been avoided with a pair of chaps.

I use the Labonville wraps and they are comfy. Hot in the summer though, but all chaps are. You get used to them and dont even notice them. Get you something to cover that melon too.


----------



## jus2fat (Mar 29, 2012)

I have the Stihl one's...and they're quite good..IMHO...

If I were to buy another pair..it would be the Labonville full wraps..!!

Shipping price sucks though..!!

J2F


----------



## jeeptj19992001 (Mar 29, 2012)

all of them do the job, lets just hope you do not have to test them.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 29, 2012)

The best ones are the ones you wear. It only takes one ER visit to understand their value.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 29, 2012)

I know a lot of firewood cutters and loggers wearing chaps but don't know any tree service guys


----------



## bob15 (Mar 29, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> I know a lot of firewood cutters and loggers wearing chaps but don't know any tree service guys



So, that means the tree service guys are smarter? Or luckier? Or dumberer? :msp_confused:

It takes one mistake and you might die or worse......

bob


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 29, 2012)

Idk but i couldn't imagine climbing in chaps and they don't usually cut much on the ground.


----------



## RAMROD48 (Mar 29, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> I've never worn a pair of chaps



Try it sometime....the legs you save could be your own...

How old are you? Have kids?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 29, 2012)

Im 33 and yes i have 2 kids 2yo and 8 weeks


----------



## Bob R (Mar 29, 2012)

I never gave chaps much thought until I cut my knee and needed an ER visit. I then researched and chose the Labonville full wrap, 10 ply competion chaps. The full wrap is reasuring as I do a lot of ground level brush cutting and 10 plies should have no problem stopping my MS 261. They are comfortable, well made and I highly recommend them. The only down side I see to them is that Labonville recommends they not be machined washed because of the material they use inside them.
Stihl makes 9 ply full wrap chaps that are washable, in fact they encourage washing them occasionally to keep the material inside "fluffed up". I'm not sure if that is a real good thing or not... 

Bob R


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 29, 2012)

If you're buying Labonville chaps get them from Bailey's. Labonville and their lone shipping option sucks.

The best outside chaps I've used we're Elvex. They fit better than any brand of chaps I've tried. 

But I wear the insert chaps now.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 29, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> Im 33 and yes i have 2 kids 2yo and 8 weeks



For less than a C note you can have insurance that you will be able to run around with them as they grow up. Pretty tough to cut on one leg with crutches.


----------



## bob15 (Mar 29, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> Im 33 and yes i have 2 kids 2yo and 8 weeks



If you don't already, might also want to start wearing eye and ear protection as well. Wearing chaps might allow you to play ball with your kids, where as not wearing them might put you on the sideline.


----------



## RAMROD48 (Mar 29, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> Im 33 and yes i have 2 kids 2yo and 8 weeks



I am 33 also and have 2 kids...I am not to macho to wear my chaps or helmet...my kids would miss me terribly....


----------



## Rounder (Mar 29, 2012)

bob15 said:


> So, that means the tree service guys are smarter? Or luckier? Or dumberer? :msp_confused:
> 
> It takes one mistake and you might die or worse......
> 
> bob



Dumber for sure, yep.....Hard hat and chaps, otherwise you're a ####ing cull in my book that deserves whatever you're dealt. Seen to many dumb and completly avoidable injuries.


----------



## Bob R (Mar 29, 2012)

Labonville has starting their own internet forum. If you visit it, you can get a code for 20% off all orders through March 30 I believe.

Bob R


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 29, 2012)

I wear everything but chaps helmet,gloves,glasses,and ear plugs but hanging in a tree all day i have more of a risk for cutting my upper body and my saw i nowhere near my legs i guess if i cut on the ground i would wear chaps. Nothing like a chain saw wide open 6 inches from your throat


----------



## ft. churchill (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks guys. I've been wearin' my hardhat, ear protection and safety glasses as it is no different than on my jobsite. It's mandatory there but you get used to the protection level. So it's no different in the mountains for me. Besides the pictures of what happened to Brad S. made me think about my safety. 
The place we cut at is only 10 miles from town, but there is no medical facilities there, you'de have to go on in to the city, another 15 miles. Oh yeah the 10 mile stretch takes at least 1 to 1 1/2 hours as it is a portion of the Las Vegas to Reno off road race course. A fella could bleed to death before he made town.
So I just purchased a pair of the Labonville full wraps from Bailey's. They had just gave me a free shipping code so I put it to good use.


----------



## naturelover (Mar 29, 2012)

Well, I have the Stihl ones, but would consider the Labonville ones too. The Stihl ones are pretty loud, being orange and all.

Never did wear them before, and I never have had a close accident with a saw or anything either, guess just got a little older and wiser I suppose.. 

I feel kinda wierd all decked out in chaps though, but am getting used to them.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Mar 29, 2012)

Labonville wrap chaps for me. Mine have two gashes in them.


----------



## TonyRumore (Mar 29, 2012)

The cool kids wear full chaps and no pants.
Give me a minute and I'll dig up a pic.

Tony


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 29, 2012)

Let me jump in here even though I'm kinda late. The OP said "BEST Chaps". Well; I did a lot of research before buying ELVEX. Probably the best Saw Chap for the buck. They rip up just like the others do when a chain strikes them, but It's cheaper than an ER visit.


----------



## Jtheo (Mar 29, 2012)

Labonville in my opinion.

I have a pair and they are easy to put on and confortable. 

Mine came from Bailey's.


----------



## MacLaren (Mar 29, 2012)

I have the Jonsered 600 denier and really like them. You can also get the Husqvarna in 1,000 denier as well. The lower denier the lighter. The 600 would be good for summer and the 1,000 for winter.


----------



## doogiegh (Mar 29, 2012)

It's simply - Anyone who uses a chainsaw should wear chaps. It's common sense. You use a fork and spoon to eat. You wipe your butt with toilet paper. You wear a jacket outside in the winter. You can wear headphones but not so loud as to damage your ears. You run a chainsaw, you protect your body with chaps.

It should be that anyone who gets hurt, not wearing chaps, has to pay for their own medical bills. I'd support the same bill for the idiots in a car accident with no seat belt, the dopes on a motorcycle with no helmet...

EVERYONE says "It ain't gonna happen to me", cause after all, there isn't a member on this site who's got the balls big enough to say "hey watch this!" and take a running saw and jam it into their upper leg. But it happens, on a daily basis, and much of the damage could be completely avoided.

Just do a search on here for "got bit today" or "ate it today" or "warning gross photos attached"...

Go get a pair of chaps, put them on, spend the 10 minutes to adjust the straps so they are comfortable, the more you wear them, the more they flex and you won't walk around like the tin man so much.. Becomes second nature..


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 29, 2012)

doogiegh said:


> It's simply - Anyone who uses a chainsaw should wear chaps. It's common sense. You use a fork and spoon to eat. You wipe your butt with toilet paper. You wear a jacket outside in the winter. You can wear headphones but not so loud as to damage your ears. You run a chainsaw, you protect your body with chaps.
> 
> It should be that anyone who gets hurt, not wearing chaps, has to pay for their own medical bills. I'd support the same bill for the idiots in a car accident with no seat belt, the dopes on a motorcycle with no helmet...
> 
> ...



You could get shot hunting too but who wears a bulletproof vest??


----------



## Slamm (Mar 29, 2012)

I've worn Husky Blue one's, Labonville and Stihl chaps. I used the Husky Blue chaps twice with a modded 660 across the left thigh, didn't even cut my jeans. The Labonville and Stihl chaps feel or seem tougher, but I could careless which ones, I had on, or if someone gave them to me as a gift. After a certain level of quality, which those three and others are above, the chaps are good enough and will save your body from a very bad and expensive meeting with sharp metal.

I don't always wear them for around the house stuff, but when I'm logging/cutting for production, I always wear them, I feel naked without them. None of my guys or myself would ever go cut trees without them on, it just isn't real smart, as when you are pushing for production things can happen.

Sam


----------



## MN Ripper (Mar 29, 2012)

I like my Labonville chaps and after seeing how well they stopped my friends leg from getting cut with a MS 460... I witnessed how effective they are. Still had a couple layers of kevlar left and no damage to his body, killed that saw quickly he said. I was cutting a distance away and only got to see him come hobbling towards me the with a saw snarled up and stuck to his leg.


----------



## MacLaren (Mar 29, 2012)

Sometimes, I wander if they would really stop a hotly ported big woods saw, like say a 372xpw and above........


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 29, 2012)

Labonville full-wrap chaps. Size them according to instructions and wear them. 
Not much more to it--now go cut wood! :chainsawguy:


----------



## Gologit (Mar 29, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Sometimes, I wander if they would really stop a hotly ported big woods saw, like say a 372xpw and above........



They'll stop a 660. Ask me how I know.


----------



## MacLaren (Mar 29, 2012)

Gologit said:


> They'll stop a 660. Ask me how I know.



Thanks Bob. I shall wander no more.


----------



## Slamm (Mar 29, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Sometimes, I wander if they would really stop a hotly ported big woods saw, like say a 372xpw and above........



The Husky Blue's that I had on stopped a modded 660 twice on the same left thigh ..... same chaps same place. Each time it took 20 minutes or more to clean all of the fiber out of the clutch, bearings, crank, bar, chain and clutch cover, it was every where and you couldn't cut it.

Sam


----------



## StihlKiwi (Mar 29, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> Idk but i couldn't imagine climbing in chaps and they don't usually cut much on the ground.



Stuff like these Clogger trousers are designed specifically with climbing in mind, and aren't nearly as heavy or hot as the Husky Pro trousers
Clogger, Arborist Garments | Zenitec


----------



## StihlyinEly (Mar 29, 2012)

Slamm said:


> The Husky Blue's that I had on stopped a modded 660 twice on the same left thigh ..... same chaps same place. Each time it took 20 minutes or more to clean all of the fiber out of the clutch, bearings, crank, bar, chain and clutch cover, it was every where and you couldn't cut it.
> 
> Sam



Yeah, same saw brought to lock-up by the Labonville wrap chaps, in the same place. Same time spent clearing the saw. Same time also spent changing my undies. Any of the premium chaps will do the job.


----------



## MacLaren (Mar 29, 2012)

Slamm said:


> The Husky Blue's that I had on stopped a modded 660 twice on the same left thigh ..... same chaps same place. Each time it took 20 minutes or more to clean all of the fiber out of the clutch, bearings, crank, bar, chain and clutch cover, it was every where and you couldn't cut it.
> 
> Sam



Man, thats good. Not that it happened, but that the chaps worked. Both times! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## griffonks (Mar 29, 2012)

I bought a pair of twice used Stihl chaps on CL today for $45. I was going to buy the Labonville chaps but ran across this dude peddling his gear to move to Telluride. After reading on this site for a few years I decided I was foolish for not wearing them. Helmet is next.


----------



## jwillett (Mar 29, 2012)

I use to never wear anything except safety glasses but I now Volunteer for the USFS. I had to take their class and wear all the safety equipment when cutting. I have been cutting most of my life and had to take a class now? Well I did learn alot and it was really worth it. I did learn how chaps work and that all chaps are not the same. The Forest Service updated to the newer standard and had to replace all their chaps that were in service. I went ahead and bought a pair of the approved chaps so I can use them at home and the farm, can't remember the brand right now, it's been over a year. I now wear everything even when cutting at home and got use to it in no time at all.

Jim


----------



## nick 55 (Mar 29, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> You could get shot hunting too but who wears a bulletproof vest??



I do, but I also live in Chicago, so I need one on a daily basis.



MN Ripper said:


> I like my Labonville chaps and after seeing how well they stopped my friends leg from getting cut with a MS 460... I witnessed how effective they are. Still had a couple layers of kevlar left and no damage to his body, killed that saw quickly he said. I was cutting a distance away and only got to see him come hobbling towards me the with a saw snarled up and stuck to his leg.



That is so much better than seeing your buddy dragging himself towards you with a partially severed leg. At least this way you can have a laugh about him finally having something longer than 3" between his legs.

Nick


----------



## dellaquila (Mar 29, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> I've never worn a pair of chaps



Alright, I know I'm new on here, but responses like this are just ridiculous. The man clearly asked "What are the best chain saw chaps?". He did NOT ask "Do you wear chaps?" or say "Give me reasons why I shouldn't wear chaps." 

You don't wear them because you climb all day, ok, start a thread about that. Don't answer unrelated threads with blather just to make sure your 2 cents are thrown in there. :angrysoapbox:


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Mar 30, 2012)

<---Labonville Full wrap fan. Cheap insurance.
I Feel like the very act of putting them on helps put you in the right frame of mind Concerning saftey.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 30, 2012)

dellaquila said:


> Alright, I know I'm new on here, but responses like this are just ridiculous. The man clearly asked "What are the best chain saw chaps?". He did NOT ask "Do you wear chaps?" or say "Give me reasons why I shouldn't wear chaps."
> 
> You don't wear them because you climb all day, ok, start a thread about that. Don't answer unrelated threads with blather just to make sure your 2 cents are thrown in there. :angrysoapbox:



If you're going to hang out here you better get used to inappropriate answers, thread drift, thread hi-jacking, and just plain all out full throttle industrial strength weirdness. 

It's part of the charm of this site.

If everybody stuck to rote answers to often asked questions a lot of the spontaneity and fun would go out of this place. 

Kick back, relax, enjoy the place. But take it for what it is or you'll just give yourself a migraine.


----------



## deye223 (Mar 30, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 30, 2012)

StihlKiwi said:


> Stuff like these Clogger trousers are designed specifically with climbing in mind, and aren't nearly as heavy or hot as the Husky Pro trousers
> Clogger, Arborist Garments | Zenitec



They do look good. There's always a risk of a climber getting nicked, but the tree trunk makes pretty good protection I'd think.


----------



## RedShift42 (Mar 30, 2012)

What is it about Labonville's Full-Wraps that make them such a popular choice around here? It seems guys universally recommend the Full-Wraps whereas Labonville's standard chaps are rarely even mentioned-- what's the big difference?


----------



## tdi-rick (Mar 30, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> Idk but i couldn't imagine climbing in chaps and they don't usually cut much on the ground.





I reckon you'd kill yourself in a tree with chaps, but the arborists here use stretch arborist trousers like these 












[edit] oops, stihlkiwi has already posted a link to the Cloggers site


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 30, 2012)

RedShift42 said:


> What is it about Labonville's Full-Wraps that make them such a popular choice around here? It seems guys universally recommend the Full-Wraps whereas Labonville's standard chaps are rarely even mentioned-- what's the big difference?



The pants,(not full wrap),have the inserts that you slip in and out. Wear them all day. I guess the sweat doesn't show through.


----------



## imagineero (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm a full time tree worker and I climb 3 or 4 days a week on average. Sometimes we get lucky and it's ground work. I wear the stihl chainsaw trousers, the summer ones with the breathy material in the back of the legs. They're ok to climb in but not brilliant. The fact you can climb in them at all says something about their comfort though; I could never climb in chaps. According to workplace regs in aus, tree climbers dont have to wear chaps/chainsaw pants. Ground workers do. 

I guess there's 2 parts to the question of 'which chainsaw chaps are the best'. The first is; "which offer the best cut protection', and the second is; "which ones are the most comfortable?". In terms of comfort it's kind of like asking which pair of jeans is the best. You just have to try them all on and see what fits. I'm tall with a pretty big ass compared to my waist size. I use the stihl trousers because they fit me the best and were the most comfortable to wear. They're ok in summer but not great. They're dark blue with an orange stripe near the andkle and the word 'stihl' on them in orange. They have a wedge pocket which is excellent for collecting sawdust. A lot of tree ground crew in aus wear this style of pants. The stretchy climber style pants only offer marginal protection from what I've read/heard.

I'd reccomend chainsaw trousers over chaps. You put your trousers on in the morning, you go to work. With chaps you might be tempted not to put them on for 'just one short cut'. Plus I find even the least comfortable chainsaw trousers to be more comfortable than the best chaps. 

Shaun


----------



## Somesawguy (Mar 30, 2012)

I like the Labonville chaps. Then again, I only recently started using them.


----------



## carguy (Mar 30, 2012)

I have not read the entire thread and it probably has been covered already but I have the Labonville competition chaps and once they are broken in a little you hardly notice them on. They are probably the ones that provide the most protection and they are hot in the Summer but you quickly adjust.


----------



## richinva (Mar 30, 2012)

Sagetown said:


> The full wrap have the inserts that you slip in and out. Wear them all day. I guess the sweat doesn't show through.



Inserts?

I'm confused.....................sorry

Rich


----------



## c5rulz (Mar 30, 2012)

I have Labonville full wrap and a pair of Husqvarna pants the dealer sold me for $25 he got on closeout. I haven't worn the pants due to there hot, even in the winter. I guess that's means I am a pansy for not being out when it's really cold.

FWIW for us abdominally challenged folks, the chaps stay up much better when a set of clip on suspender is fixed to the belt.:msp_thumbup: To you skinny guys, it just not fair.:msp_mad:


----------



## roncoinc (Mar 30, 2012)

doogiegh said:


> It's simply - Anyone who uses a chainsaw should wear chaps. It's common sense. You use a fork and spoon to eat. You wipe your butt with toilet paper. You wear a jacket outside in the winter. You can wear headphones but not so loud as to damage your ears. You run a chainsaw, you protect your body with chaps.
> 
> It should be that anyone who gets hurt, not wearing chaps, has to pay for their own medical bills. I'd support the same bill for the idiots in a car accident with no seat belt, the dopes on a motorcycle with no helmet...
> 
> ...



I see the communist state of the union checked in to make sure nobody gets a chance to exercise thier free will or freedom of choice this country has fought many wars to protect.
i used to weak a flak jacket and steel helmet to insure the population of my country could continue to decide what they wanted to do and not have some commie TELL them !


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 30, 2012)

roncoinc said:


> I see the communist state of the union checked in to make sure nobody gets a chance to exercise thier free will or freedom of choice this country has fought many wars to protect.
> i used to weak a flak jacket and steel helmet to insure the population of my country could continue to decide what they wanted to do and not have some commie TELL them !



Preach on Brother And Thank you


----------



## slowp (Mar 30, 2012)

I will confess that I hate chaps. I have always worn them, but hated them. So, whilst in that town on I-5 the other day, I went to The Candy Store For Men, and they let me try on their jeans and inserts. They have nice, clean restrooms by the way. 

The pants felt comfy when compared to chaps. I bought the system. It is sitting on a chair, waiting to be used. I hope not tried out. I have never done that. 

Now, if the kevlar and stuff insert is too rough on the skin, I am thinking about lining the inside skin touching part with some bunny print flannel. Would that affect the power of the kevlar? 

Oh, and for those of you who make a pilgrimmage to The Candy Store For Men, their parking lot will look half full, like it has never been. Cars and sedans and such will be parked there. The Cataract Institute moved into the other part of the building. Be careful!


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 30, 2012)

slowp said:


> Now, if the kevlar and stuff insert is too rough on the skin, I am thinking about lining the inside skin touching part with some bunny print flannel. Would that affect the power of the kevlar?



It's usually on the knees where the irritation is from the rubbing. But that's why I like the Madsen's jeans set up, they have a denim sleeve inside the pants, keeps the inserts from rubbing your knees raw.

I also tried the Labonville green fallers summer pants once. Those rubbed my knees raw big time. They were nice and cool though.

But I'll stick to the jeans.


----------



## ndlawrence (Mar 30, 2012)

Ive got a pair of the husqvarna chaps, seem to be OK


----------



## bob15 (Mar 30, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> Preach on Brother And Thank you



You guys can preach on. And when your in the emergency room trying stich you up, I will be the first to laugh at you and your ignorance. 

roncoinc, when this NWO of Obamacare comes along, why do I want my health insurance premium to go to doctor visits for your idiotcracy because you have no common sense? Wearing a seat belt saves lives. Wearing safety glasses while using a grinder or wire wheel saves eyes. Wearing a prophylactic prevents idiots from being born. Wearing chaps or pants help prevent or limits bodily damage due to a moving chain.

To the orginal poster go with lybonvilles. American made! And well made to boot.

Labonville Safety Clothing & Accessories - Labonville Inc.


bob


----------



## slowp (Mar 30, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> It's usually on the knees where the irritation is from the rubbing. But that's why I like the Madsen's jeans set up, they have a denim sleeve inside the pants, keeps the inserts from rubbing your knees raw.
> 
> I also tried the Labonville green fallers summer pants once. Those rubbed my knees raw big time. They were nice and cool though.
> 
> But I'll stick to the jeans.



Since I really don't wish to go outside at this time, I took some photos. I'll make a different thread.
I just read the tag. The inserts are Labonville.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 30, 2012)

bob15 said:


> You guys can preach on. And when your in the emergency room trying stich you up, I will be the first to laugh at you and your ignorance.
> 
> roncoinc, when this NWO of Obamacare comes along, why do I want my health insurance premium to go to doctor visits for your idiotcracy because you have no common sense? Wearing a seat belt saves lives. Wearing safety glasses while using a grinder or wire wheel saves eyes. Wearing a prophylactic prevents idiots from being born. Wearing chaps or pants help prevent or limits bodily damage due to a moving chain.
> 
> ...




Should hunters start wearing tactical gear like the SWAT team because he might get shot??


----------



## Fred482 (Mar 30, 2012)

".............American made! And well made to boot.

Labonville Safety Clothing & Accessories - Labonville Inc............"

Well said, I support our vendors, who support us. To those who feel that some posters spoke 'like a mandate', most said, "should", not "you must", big difference. Yep, it's a free country, and a big "Thank You!" to those who served to keep it as such.

I wear safety equipment to provide personal protection, my choice. After selling my last motorcycle, that I had owned and ridden for over 40 years, I also sold my custom Langlitz leathers. They sold for well over 10 times what I paid for them in 1970, indicating that the value of good safety equipment is also a good investment. The best investment was in the safety provided when an incident occurred.

I will continue to wear my Labonville full wrap chaps whenever I"m using the saws, it's my choice for safety reasons and helps me to "think safety".


----------



## tommyus4 (Mar 30, 2012)

What is the shelf life of chaps? Not so sure I would buy used Kevlar. My friend's vest was defeated (20 y/o old kevlar) with a 40 coming out of a 44. Cutting action is different than stabbing or a round but still, kevlar breaks down. I would only buy new and then toss them after whatever time they recommend. 

I wore a vest for 20 years. I hated every single moment of the actual wearing. You have to horse collar yourself to get ventilation. I also have 2 dead friends who were not wearing their vests. Situational work but nevertheless. I also have 2 friends who had nice big bruises from where the vest saved their lives. Then the other guy who's vest was defeated and the round lodged half in his chest. Bad kevlar is better than no kevlar. I'd prefer good...

Point being. Not everyone gets killed or injured but someone will and not every accident can be prevented but some of them can be. Let it be the next guy and not you. No matter how tough you are, every chainsaw is tougher than you...


----------



## wudpirat (Mar 30, 2012)

*Safety gear*

I have purchased three pair of Labonville chaps in the last two years.
The first pair got a hole burned in the knee from a hot splitter muff.
The second pair, a replacement, went to my G.son when he bought a saw along with a brain bucket with muffs and visor.
The third pair was a replacement for pair one and two.
I lucked out on the 20% discount and saved more than the shipping.
I never used any safety gear for the last 30 years but now older and wiser i dont run a saw without my chaps and steel toe boots.
Could be I'm 77 and my balance is not what it used to be, not taking any chances. I hate ER's

FREDM, WUDPIRAT

(Always looking to score a load of free wood or a free chainsaw.)


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 30, 2012)

richinva said:


> Inserts?
> 
> I'm confused.....................sorry
> 
> Rich



No need to be sorry, I said one thing (full wrap) while thinking of another (pants). Thanks for the catch. I corrected it in case someone else reads it.


----------



## cpr (Mar 30, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> Should hunters start wearing tactical gear like the SWAT team because he might get shot??



No.

Deer/duck/pheasant/bear/fox/rabbit/etc. don't shoot back and with just about any long-gun I could name, so long as you're holding it right, it's damn near impossible to shoot much more than your own foot (and I have no idea why you'd aim at your target while lying flat on your back). Unless you're hunting pheasant in Detroit (they're friggin' HUGE) or whatever the heck you can get a license for in Kabul, your slippery slope argument contains a fallacy.

A saw has between 12" and 72" of sharp knives going along at between 40 and 70mph. These knives do not care through what or where they go. They will mindlessly continue to chew so long as the throttle is depressed and that is easily a hazard to the operator's body.

I understand why you elect not to wear them specifically, but your brazen ambivalence to their use as intended is beginning to run against your own sig line.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 30, 2012)

roncoinc said:


> I see the communist state of the union checked in to make sure nobody gets a chance to exercise thier free will or freedom of choice this country has fought many wars to protect.
> i used to weak a flak jacket and steel helmet to insure the population of my country could continue to decide what they wanted to do and not have some commie TELL them !



Has anyone ever noticed a correlation between laws being enacted and segments of the population failing to exercise common sense?

What I take exception to is how a lack of responsibility by some negatively impacts my wallet.


----------



## bob15 (Mar 30, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> Should hunters start wearing tactical gear like the SWAT team because he might get shot??



And why do most states require hunters to wear blaze orange? Not to mention those hiking and walking in the woods during the spring and fall hunting seasons.

bob


----------



## dancan (Mar 30, 2012)

Slamm said:


> ..... when I'm logging/cutting for production, I always wear them, I feel naked without them. ......
> 
> Sam



I don't wear chaps but I do wear chainsaw pants and I'm looking over over my shoulder waiting for someone to give me a backhand if I go cutting without them like the old man would do if he caught me doing something wrong .


----------



## bigcat (Mar 30, 2012)

Labonville wrap chaps for me.


----------



## doogiegh (Mar 30, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> Should hunters start wearing tactical gear like the SWAT team because he might get shot??



I'm yet to hear of a hunter, who shot at a deer, and his bullet did a 180 degree turn around in mid flight and hit the shooter. Practically all hunting "accidents" are human vs human as a mistaken target.

No, hunters don't need to wear SWAT team gear. But the really smart ones who want to limit their chainces of getting shot wear BRIGHT ORANGE clothing so that you limit your chances of getting popped in the head by some other fool mistakenly shooting at you.

And hunting mistakes are usually a HUMAN made the mistake shooting at the wrong thing.

Chainsaw mistakes aren't necessarily a HUMAN mistake, but just the laws of physics caused a kickback of which the physical forces happened too quickly for your brain to react to and your arm muscles just didn't have the strength to stop the rotating chain from embedding in your thigh..

And because chainsaws can injure us, at any time, because we simply can't react in a millisecond and flex our arms up to control the chainsaw, no matter how big or tough or experienced or manly we think we are, is the reason that it makes perfect sense to wear chaps.

Wearing seatbelts in a car isn't "commie". I, like most of us, think I'm a pretty good driver and I actually don't need a seatbelt. What I am protecting myself against is the strangers around me, who may make a mistake and not see me and crash into me. Or maybe I'll switch lanes and accidentally not see them. Or who knows when my time is up, but if I'm driving along and have a heart attack, I'd rather be strapped in and limit my injuries then have the heart attack and get thrown from the vehicle at the same time.

Enjoy your helmet-less motorcycle ride. I sure hope that Goodyear tire on your front wheel doesn't have an unexpected blow out. Brains can be sloppy to try to mop up.


----------



## fearofpavement (Mar 30, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> I know a lot of firewood cutters and loggers wearing chaps but don't know any tree service guys



I wear them unless I'm climbing.


----------



## dh1984 (Mar 30, 2012)

fearofpavement said:


> I wear them unless I'm climbing.



same here i can't climb good with them on but if i'm on the ground i'll put a pair on incase the saw kicks back or something.


----------



## fearofpavement (Mar 30, 2012)

The Labonville chaps are recommended by a lot of people because they are well made, effective, reasonably priced (in line with other brands), made in USA and the "full wraps" provide lower leg protection for the second area prone to chainsaw cuts. And also good briar protection.

I used to wear forestry pants but they are terribly hot here in middle Georgia (and worn out). I now wear the Labonville full wraps. And under those I wear a scar from before I discovered chaps are a really really smart idea.

I hit a deer on a motorcycle once and I was wearing full leathers and a helmet. Walked away from it. Killed the deer. I slid down the pavement 100 feet (per state police tape measure) and only had a little rug burn on my shoulder where the leather jacket, lining and shirt wore through. Protective gear if available may pay off. I wasn't expecting to hit anything as I am a conservative rider. just sayin.


----------



## richinva (Mar 30, 2012)

tommyus4 said:


> .......... My friend's vest was defeated (20 y/o old kevlar) with a 40 coming out of a 44.....



I'm sorry, can you explain that? Trying to understand.

Thanks.

Rich


----------



## roncoinc (Mar 31, 2012)

bob15 said:


> You guys can preach on. And when your in the emergency room trying stich you up, I will be the first to laugh at you and your ignorance.
> 
> roncoinc, when this NWO of Obamacare comes along, why do I want my health insurance premium to go to doctor visits for your idiotcracy because you have no common sense? Wearing a seat belt saves lives. Wearing safety glasses while using a grinder or wire wheel saves eyes. Wearing a prophylactic prevents idiots from being born. Wearing chaps or pants help prevent or limits bodily damage due to a moving chain.
> 
> ...



First off i would highly "suggest" not rant and TELL anybody PPE is well worth wearing and Labonville would be my choice.
Made right here in the " LIVE FREE OR DIE " state.
Bob,looks like somebody in your family tree forgot to wear "protection" LOL !!
What makes you think i have no common sense ??
My "diotcracy " ? what is that ?? 
btw: you already pay for my health care,it is %100 free to me..i earned it.
Then we get the same old "i dont want to have to pay for you" LOL !!
A home grown american that contributes to society and pays taxes should be made to pay for care if they dont wear protective gear and they get hurt.
BUT !! any illegal that makes it here gets to walk in and get health care without a question.
MAKE AMERICANS PAY MORE !!

" And when your in the emergency room trying stich you up, I will be the first to laugh at you and your ignorance. "

Thats just plain CRUEl man.. what makes you think i DONT wear PPE ??
It's a FREE country , a matter of personal choice should not be mandated by someone that dont agree with "your" choice..

We now bring you back to your regular program..


----------



## Sagetown (Apr 1, 2012)

Somesawguy said:


> I like the Labonville chaps. Then again, I only recently started using them.



Rep'd for the 'Started Using Chaps'. You need those legs to walk on ....


----------



## tsouz007 (Apr 2, 2012)

dh1984 said:


> same here i can't climb good with them on but if i'm on the ground i'll put a pair on incase the saw kicks back or something.



I wear them on the ground too ... anybody wear them climbing? If not why not? I have a couple times on removals while wearing spurs because they added padding to my velcro wraps and made it more comfortable. Seems like the bigger danger while climbing is arms and chest not legs. Thoughts?


----------



## StihlKiwi (Apr 2, 2012)

tsouz007 said:


> Seems like the bigger danger while climbing is arms and chest not legs. Thoughts?



Arms/chest/face are more at risk in a tree than your legs, usually. But that doesn't mean theres no risk to your legs, and its not exactly a hard risk to minimise


----------



## Chris J. (Jul 5, 2012)

I'd appreciate some information on the following chaps. I haven't included all of the written info, but hopefully the important info:


Orange color
SNAKE BITE PROOF on right leg
CHAINSAW RESISTANT on left leg
A.P.A. 92-A-12 Class A, 11BF
tag Made in the USA
tag Made with KEVLAR Brand Fiber Du Pont
tag Bailey's Safety Division
tag 1000 Denier, 100% Cordura Nylon, Urethane coated wind and rain repllent, 2 ply woven Kevlar, 1 ply needle felt Kevlar, 1 ply lining: 65% CTN, 35% POLY.


----------



## StihlKiwi (Jul 5, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> I'd appreciate some information on the following chaps. I haven't included all of the written info, but hopefully the important info:
> 
> 
> Orange color
> ...



So one legs chainsaw resistant and the others snake-proof? what happens when a snake sneaks up on your left side and bites you? You might accidentally hit your right leg with your saw 

It looks as if they are 3-ply chaps, personally I'd look for something with another layer or two


----------



## SawGarage (Jul 6, 2012)

StihlKiwi said:


> So one legs chainsaw resistant and the others snake-proof? what happens when a snake sneaks up on your left side and bites you? You might accidentally hit your right leg with your saw
> 
> It looks as if they are 3-ply chaps, personally I'd look for something with another layer or two



 :bang:

Chris,

I'll trade ya my Husqvarna chaps.. The 3-ply would work for me.. I don't have any saws with chain speed fast enough to go through the 1st layer, without a reaction from the user... nevermind THREE layers!! 

:jester:

J


----------



## mahans7 (Jul 6, 2012)

I always was curious why the least experienced with a chainsaw would be cutting in shorts/flip flops and a Tee shirt and the most experienced would be wearing chaps/helmet and boots. Then I ran across this statistic:

The average chain-saw injury required 110 stitches and cost $5,600 for medical care and time off according to the Consumer Products Safety Commission.

So now on clean up projects I also wear my bright orange Husqvarna chaps (with one patched cut in the right leg)/helmet and boots as I'm cutting with the guy in shorts/Tee shirt and flip flops. The chaps are hot, especially in the Alabama summers, but it just makes me look like I'm doing more work.


----------



## foxtrapper (Jul 6, 2012)

I have a novice type question regarding chaps. And yes, I do have some and wear them.

Do the chaps twirl around your leg if the saw hits them? It's always made me a little nervous that even wearing them I could end up with the saw gnawing my leg because the chaps spun around, leaving my leg exposed.


----------



## StihlKiwi (Jul 6, 2012)

foxtrapper said:


> I have a novice type question regarding chaps. And yes, I do have some and wear them.
> 
> Do the chaps twirl around your leg if the saw hits them? It's always made me a little nervous that even wearing them I could end up with the saw gnawing my leg because the chaps spun around, leaving my leg exposed.



No, they should stay put providing they are worn properly (buckles done up and not too loose)
Chaps are designed to jam the chain on contact so they shouldn't even have a chance to twist.

Halfway through this video it shows a pair of chaps getting hit
Chainsaw Leg Protection - YouTube


----------



## Chris J. (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. 

I was thinking they seem to be 'minimal' chaps, but since I bought 'em I'll use 'em. Maybe I'll get my wife to sew some chainmail or something similar to the front of 'em  , or I'll take Jay up on his offer :msp_thumbup:.


----------



## Tom M. (Jul 6, 2012)

foxtrapper said:


> I have a novice type question regarding chaps. And yes, I do have some and wear them.
> 
> Do the chaps twirl around your leg if the saw hits them? It's always made me a little nervous that even wearing them I could end up with the saw gnawing my leg because the chaps spun around, leaving my leg exposed.



Related to this, what about the inserts? Will the Labonville inserts/pants combo twirl around your leg? They're inserted into loose fitting work pants, after all. That goes for the Madsens pants too. Any personal experience out there?


----------



## SawGarage (Jul 7, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> I was thinking they seem to be 'minimal' chaps, but since I bought 'em I'll use 'em. Maybe I'll get my wife to sew some chainmail or something similar to the front of 'em  , or I'll take Jay up on his offer :msp_thumbup:.




ANY chap is better than NONE!!

Heck, I've seen guys in HOT weather with SHORTS AND chaps on... that's SMARTER than JUST a pair of pants, that's for sure... I bet it's cooler, and WAY safer than just pants... 

but, I prefer logger pants AND chaps, and COOL weather! lol!!

Jay


----------



## StihlKiwi (Jul 8, 2012)

SawGarage said:


> ANY chap is better than NONE!!
> 
> Heck, I've seen guys in HOT weather with SHORTS AND chaps on... that's SMARTER than JUST a pair of pants, that's for sure... I bet it's cooler, and WAY safer than just pants...



Thats the way to do it in the summer!


----------



## QuadL-matty (Jul 8, 2012)

Stihl 4200 summer pants. All year every year. Nothin else compares. I've used em all and no other brand comes close.


----------



## Chris J. (Jul 8, 2012)

SawGarage said:


> ANY chap is better than NONE!!
> 
> Heck, I've seen guys in HOT weather with SHORTS AND chaps on... that's SMARTER than JUST a pair of pants, that's for sure... I bet it's cooler, and WAY safer than just pants...
> 
> ...



I think there's a guy in Canada who wears nothing under his chaps , and has posted photos to prove it .


----------



## Currently (Jul 8, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> I think there's a guy in Canada who wears nothing under his chaps , and has posted photos to prove it .



I call bs on that one, photo was staged.

Why?

Mosquitos
Ticks
Horseflies
Moose flies
Deer flies
Black flies
No-see-ums
Gnats
Hornets
Black wasps

I am intimately familiar with everyone of those godforsaken critters having worked in northern Maine. Now imagine topping off a spruce that has a black wasp nest in the cut ... you turn and run ... they are attracted to body heat ... warmest part are your 'nads ...


----------



## SawGarage (Jul 8, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> I think there's a guy in Canada who wears nothing under his chaps , and has posted photos to prove it .



You sure that wasn't down in Jamestown/Mastermind TN? or, maybe that was the legs...


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Jul 8, 2012)

It is awful hot out there, and a guy's got to work. Might as well be comfortable I guess....


----------



## Agoraphobia (Jul 9, 2012)

Always bears repeating:
View attachment 244605

While we're talking chaps, let's not forget good boots (by far the biggest risk)! And a left hand glove (for righties) isn't a horrible idea either (greater risk than your legs). I wish they would make a better glove though.

I haven't used chaps or boots until this year (and still don't have a glove), but this year was the year to grow up and demonstrate a little wisdom for my 5 kids (Labonville comp. chaps/Viking Timberwolf boots/Rockman Forestry helmet). Need to find some old chaps and make myself a glove (or find somebody that makes what I want).


----------



## QuadL-matty (Jul 18, 2012)

Why would u need a glove when ur supposed to be holding onto the handle?


----------



## hangfirew8 (Jul 18, 2012)

mahans7 said:


> Then I ran across this statistic:
> 
> The average chain-saw injury required 110 stitches and cost $5,600 for medical care and time off according to the Consumer Products Safety Commission.



As usual the CPSC presentation is wrong. It should say "The average REPORTED chain-saw injury..."

Not making an argument against chaps or other Personal Safety Equipment. Just sayin'.

HF


----------



## hangfirew8 (Jul 18, 2012)

QuadL-matty said:


> Why would u need a glove when ur supposed to be holding onto the handle?



For those times you fail to continue holding onto the handle.

HF


----------



## mahans7 (Jul 18, 2012)

hangfirew8 said:


> As usual the CPSC presentation is wrong. It should say "The average REPORTED chain-saw injury..."
> 
> Not making an argument against chaps or other Personal Safety Equipment. Just sayin'.
> 
> HF


I agree. You can't have statistics on UNREPORTED injuries. But the gist of the injury statistic is for significant injuries. Thanks.


----------



## Agoraphobia (Jul 19, 2012)

QuadL-matty said:


> Why would u need a glove when ur supposed to be holding onto the handle?


 A hand can slip for one thing. A user can stumble (even when your not supposed to be moving around whilst sawing). Stuff happens and evidently it happens a lot to peoples left hands...


----------

